# Lump - roof of mouth



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I had something like that with Teddi. It was right behind her front teeth. Have it removed! Our vet removed it and sent it for labs, came back nothing to worry about. Buy my vet said NEVER take a lump in the mouth lightly. 

When I saw your post, my heart stopped. My Maxine (age 12 1/2) had a lump in her mouth because of Teddi's issue and our vets warning to never take it lightly, we took Max right in. Her story does not have a happy ending but when I saw what you think yours may be, also taking into consideration the age of your pup, I think you could be right. PLEASE go to a vet and have it removed. Teddi's was in and out in one day, never missed a bite of her meals. She was fine. Better to be safe than sorry. 

ANn


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour has one of these too.



lamsywig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have just looked in the mouth of our Golden Retriever (aged 16 months) and in the roof of her mouth is a lump, which we believe could be called an incisive papilla. It isn't red and is pea sized but hard and is approximately 6mm wide and 4mm back from the top incisor. Touching it did not make our dog flinch.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have it checked out by a vet to be on the safe side. Hopefully it will be like the others and nothing bad. Good luck.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle was checked for a lump just behind her front teeth when she was a pup, the vet advised that there was nothing to worry about.

I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Like Max's Mum, we had similar problem with Quinn - he had a lump behind one of his front teeth which our vet recommended be removed - luckily his was benign. 

I would always say better be safe than sorry - get it checked


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Get it checked. Puppies can get harmless viral papillomas that don't need treatment, but as others have said, there are scarier things that can start as lumps in the mouth. Get a professional opinion.


----------



## lamsywig (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi there 

Thanks for all your replies on this.

Just to let you know we took Scout to the vet and apparently the lump is all normal. Some vary in sizes but the vet said there was nothing to worry about. He did say keep an eye on it and if it ever gave her any problems to go back. I asked what signs to look for and the vet said if she constantly licks her mouth.

Bless the vet, he didn't charge as and then the very next day Scout cut her paw so we had to take her back and were charged £45!!!!! Love her!!

Happy New Year to you all.

Liz
x


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Liz,
I am glad that it is nothing to worry about. Hope her foot heals fast. It is always something it seems like.


----------

